# Of whom was your first video game crush? = SFW



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 14, 2016)

Among video game characters, of whom was your first crush?

Mine was Yuffie, from "Final Fantasy VII". (A childhood crush, to be honest!)

Remember to keep your comments kind, nice, and SFW, or else I'll report you. After all, this is a SFW forum. (PG-13 comments are okay, but as long as it's nothing dirty, or hateful.)


----------



## Yav (Dec 14, 2016)

... Rosalina from Mario


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 14, 2016)

Rydia from Final Fanatsy 4 when I was like 5


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

wtf is with these fuckin threads lately???


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

> or else I'll report you


Starting the thread with a threat. We're already off to a good start.

Also, no PC option.






As for my first video game crush.. Tifa Lockhart from Final Fantasty VII.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Starting the thread with a threat. We're already off to a good start.
> 
> Also, no PC option.
> 
> ...


I thought that Doomsday guy was OP


----------



## Karatine (Dec 14, 2016)

Ms Pauling _of course_




Totally non-sarcastic... :v


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheez said:


> ... Rosalina from Mario



I don't blame ya; she's very pretty!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 14, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Rydia from Final Fanatsy 4 when I was like 5



She's very pretty; I don't blame you!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> wtf is with these fuckin threads lately???



Do we HAVE to bring up AVGN? XD


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Starting the thread with a threat. We're already off to a good start.
> 
> Also, no PC option.
> 
> ...



Looks like another one, has a crush, on a "Final Fantasy VII" character!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 14, 2016)

Karatine said:


> Ms Pauling _of course_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah.

Very interesting!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2016)

I like Nintendo despite them being the general underdog of it all. Wii U (even though I don't own one).


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 14, 2016)

Lara Croft.


----------



## froakiethroat (Dec 15, 2016)

Morrigan from Darkstalkers :x


----------



## Deathless (Dec 15, 2016)

Tails, Knuckles, and Jet from the Sonic games owo (this was back when I was like 7 years old)


----------



## Sl0shy (Dec 15, 2016)

Cloud from ff7


----------



## SchmooPie (Dec 16, 2016)

Locke from FF6 x3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 17, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Lara Croft.


Ah, yes, her sex appeal and those triangle boobs of hers was all the rage.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ah, yes, her sex appeal and those triangle boobs of hers was all the rage.


Those tatas are literally a right angle.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 17, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Those tatas are literally a right angle.


You could say that when it came to Lara's tits people always got the...point?

Ba dum tss.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 17, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Those tatas are literally a right angle.



Cheeky bastard you


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ah, yes, her sex appeal and those triangle boobs of hers was all the rage.


When I was playing this shit I had fun zooming in on her boobs.

When I got caught by my mom she just asked, after staring for like 5 seconds "..Why are you laughing and zooming in and out on her boobs?"

Yeah, it was a pretty awkward minute or so I had no idea what to say.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 17, 2016)

I gotta be honest, mine was Eva from metal gear solid ._.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ah, yes, her sex appeal and those triangle boobs of hers was all the rage.





MadKiyo said:


> Those tatas are literally a right angle.


Yep. Just couldn't resist those lovely angles.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> When I was playing this shit I had fun zooming in on her boobs.
> 
> When I got caught by my mom she just asked, after staring for like 5 seconds "..Why are you laughing and zooming in and out on her boobs?"
> 
> Yeah, it was a pretty awkward minute or so I had no idea what to say.


Hahaha!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 17, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I like Nintendo despite them being the general underdog of it all. Wii U (even though I don't own one).



I was asking, of SPECIFIC video game character; NOT a video game company!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 17, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Lara Croft.



Not bad! Well, she IS a popular video game character!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 17, 2016)

froakiethroat said:


> Morrigan from Darkstalkers :x



I don't blame ya, there; a very pretty looking character!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 17, 2016)

MidnightDragon said:


> Tails, Knuckles, and Jet from the Sonic games owo (this was back when I was like 7 years old)



Ah.


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 17, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> Cloud from ff7



Remembering "Final Fantasy VII", huh?

A third user, with a "Final Fantasy VII" crush, in one's past!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 17, 2016)

SchmooPie said:


> Locke from FF6 x3



Interesting!

Appearance-wise, he kinda reminds me a bit, of Squall, from "Final Fantasy VIII", but that's because they both look AT LEAST a bit similar.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 18, 2016)

PrivateDoomsday said:


> I was asking, of SPECIFIC video game character; NOT a video game company!


Yes I realized, when you read things at 3 am there isn't a thinking process.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 18, 2016)

Never really had a crush. I just always chose the animal related avatar from a young age, then came across the fandom after researching


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 21, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Yes I realized, when you read things at 3 am there isn't a thinking process.



Ah.

Well, you can always try getting some breakfast, in the morning.


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 21, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Never really had a crush. I just always chose the animal related avatar from a young age, then came across the fandom after researching



Interesting answer.


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 21, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> I gotta be honest, mine was Eva from metal gear solid ._.



I can understand why.

Great design!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ah, yes, her sex appeal and those triangle boobs of hers was all the rage.



You guys seem to like boob jokes, right?

To keep it nowhere beyond PG-13, (yet still SFW) sometimes a plastic toy bucket, for use at the beach, may resemble a woman's breast. XD


----------



## Somnium (Dec 21, 2016)

That girl from HL2


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 22, 2016)

PrivateDoomsday said:


> Interesting answer.



Indeed. Always had an affinity with towards animals. Used to sleep in my pet dog bed since I was young also.


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> That girl from HL2



"Half Life 2"?

I don't know which girl you're talking about, because I didn't play much of it; I thought it was okay, but it wasn't REALLY my thing.

But I bet she looked pretty!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 30, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Never really had a crush. I just always chose the animal related avatar from a young age, then came across the fandom after researching



I see; I totally understand!

You don't have to have a crush, just to comment here, of course.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 7, 2017)

Johnny Gat via Saints Row .///.


----------



## gwennedy (Jan 10, 2017)

Any male from Overwatch


----------

